# Question about warn levels and moderators.



## Anon10W1z (Apr 28, 2012)

To become a moderator, do you have to have a perfect warn level (0)? Just asking cuz my warn level just went from perfect to almost perfect (my stupid spamming instincts)


----------



## Langin (Apr 28, 2012)

Excuse me, but why do you want to become a moderator? Trust me moderating this forum is a hell lot of work. Even small forums are hard to moderate.

You'll get a mod by:

Being NICE
Doing useful things, like what I did last: attend on a Wiiu forum. ^^
attend people on the rules if they break it on a nice way
Gain the trust from the staff

So your chances are still not don for it, but you need to prove yourself to be useful here, not just asking stuff and spamming, but helping as many as you can.

I have not fellowed you(like what did you spam?), like your signature does with me but trust me, try to use the mentioned things above.

Also, POST COUNT is NOT important to anyone, DO NOT SPAM TO GET A HIGHER RANK. 

Source: some other topic if I remember right.


----------



## emigre (Apr 28, 2012)

EON said:


> Excuse me, but why do you want to become a moderator?



To feed my hunger for power.


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 28, 2012)

You pretty much have to be here for several years, and there can't be ANY evidence of you being a jerk.  Minor trolling is fine.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Apr 28, 2012)

How about MAJOR trolling? in the eof


----------



## Depravo (Apr 28, 2012)

Creating this type of thread almost certainly scuppers your chances of becoming a moderator.


----------



## Langin (Apr 28, 2012)

emigre said:


> EON said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, but why do you want to become a moderator?
> ...



Okay okay that sounds legit to me ;P

Forgot to mention:

Have a good sense for humor


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Apr 28, 2012)

Be nice to others, help people if they ask for it etc. But DON'T feed the trolls lol.


----------



## dragonmaster (Apr 28, 2012)

trust me i was a mod on nokiapower for 2 years and you dont want to be a mod especially to a huge site  try to mod a blog to see how it looks like to delete spam bots on chat box etc ...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 28, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> To become a moderator, do you have to have a perfect warn level (0)? Just asking cuz my warn level just went from perfect to almost perfect (my stupid spamming instincts)


I was Global Mod at one point and I've had two warns and a suspension in my first year (unjust personally as a mod thought a comment was trolling when it was just stating an opinion once, though I've said things worthy of suspension since). I think a couple of other mods here have too but people make mistakes/mature so its not something held against you.

Its more about what the higher ups think of you and if you're up to the task.  Mod wannabes certainly won't get promoted though.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 28, 2012)

oh no! my warn level is 90% and i have no chance to fufill my reason i have come here for, becoming the headmaster of the eof
i regret being such a jerk and a troll spammer here


----------



## dice (Apr 28, 2012)

Anon10W1z said:


> To become a moderator, do you have to have a perfect warn level (0)?



No, we have a couple of staff members who've been warned in the past.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 28, 2012)

dice said:


> No, we have a couple of staff members who've been warned in the past.



Sup bro.

EDIT: Although that was only a 10% warn a couple years ago.


----------



## prowler (Apr 28, 2012)

EON said:


> Excuse me, but why do you want to become a moderator? Trust me moderating this forum is a hell lot of work. Even small forums are hard to moderate.
> 
> You'll get a mod by:
> 
> ...


looks like someone wants to become mod


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2012)

Usually making a topic about becoming a mod will pretty much neuter any chances of becoming a mod. But, yes, there is one certain member that had a pretty high warn level, and He's a Global Moderator.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 28, 2012)

If you want to be a mod, they'll come to you.  Don't seek it out, you'll ruin any chance.


----------



## Thaddeus_Twain (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually, you don't REALLY have to be very nice or intelligent to be a mod on here. While MOST are good people, there have been a few that think moderating a virtual forum gives them the right to be a dick to people. I've seen it happen. I've talked to people. And the sad fact is that no moderator overrides another, so if you end up dealing with a dick, you're at the mercy of that one person. Nobody will bother helping you, no matter how longstanding your membership to this forum has been.

With that said, the majority of mods on here are awesome. I just worry about getting another moderator that wants to be a mod so badly. It just feels like we might end up with another dick.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2012)

Thaddeus_Twain said:


> Actually, you don't REALLY have to be very nice or intelligent to be a mod on here. While MOST are good people, there have been a few that think moderating a virtual forum gives them the right to be a dick to people. I've seen it happen. I've talked to people. And the sad fact is that no moderator overrides another, so if you end up dealing with a dick, you're at the mercy of that one person. Nobody will bother helping you, no matter how longstanding your membership to this forum has been.
> 
> With that said, the majority of mods on here are awesome. I just worry about getting another moderator that wants to be a mod so badly. It just feels like we might end up with another dick.



Actually, you haven't been here long enough to come to any of those conclusions.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure 11 months is long enough to have a couple run-ins with some mods...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 28, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I'm pretty sure 11 months is long enough to have a couple run-ins with some mods...



Well, I was referring to that combined with his post count. I'd say one of the only times post count actually matters, haha.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Apr 28, 2012)

To become a moderator, do you have to have a perfect warn level (0)? Just asking cuz my warn level just went from perfect to almost perfect (my stupid spamming instincts)


----------



## Rydian (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't even need an account to see what mods post publicly though, and PMs aren't counted there, and blah blah blah *nitpicknitpickbitchwhinemoan*


----------



## dice (Apr 28, 2012)

The impression I gained from Thaddeus_Twain was that he was referring to other forums, making a direct mention of us only in the last sentence.




Guild McCommunist said:


> dice said:
> 
> 
> > No, we have a couple of staff members who've been warned in the past.
> ...



I'd like to know what it was for.. probably spam (I kid!)

IIRC one staff member's warn level was above the 50% mark at one point, but over time they decided to stop being a dick () and contribute something positive.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Apr 28, 2012)

OK thanks for the info everyone!

I'm not really trying to be a mod, I don't think I help enough to be one


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 28, 2012)

dice said:


> The impression I gained from Thaddeus_Twain was that he was referring to other forums, making a direct mention of us only in the last sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im still a dick.

And I only contribute negativity.

So stfu


----------



## dice (Apr 28, 2012)

^ I was talking about Costello!

and up yours


----------



## Rydian (Apr 28, 2012)

I had 20% once, and then 10%, and then 0%, and then was mag staff, but then I started leaving them dead animals in the mag staff forum so they gave me 120% warn.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 28, 2012)

dice said:


> ^ I was talking about_* Costello!*_
> 
> and up yours


what?!
no seriously?


----------



## Langin (Apr 28, 2012)

prowler said:


> EON said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, but why do you want to become a moderator? Trust me moderating this forum is a hell lot of work. Even small forums are hard to moderate.
> ...



I don't know, it sounds like too much work for me too handle you know. But your right, I'd love to be a mod I am honest about it, but yeah it is not essential for me


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2012)

This is what you *morons* need to do in order to become mods on GBAtemp. 



Spoiler


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 29, 2012)

As per the above, you need to own a DS-X to be a mod.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 29, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> This is what you *morons* need to do in order to become mods on GBAtemp.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I laughed when I read that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 5, 2012)

dice said:


> I'd like to know what it was for.. probably spam (I kid!)



Actually it was for me getting in a bit of an, erm, "tussle" in a thread when the fellow I was arguing with decided to call me (I kid you not) a bestiality loving post-op transsexual.

I think the topic of the thread was about Pokemon too, it got really off topic to say the least. I was warned 10%, said "kay", then it got removed and here I am now. Not causing any trouble ever.


----------



## Evo.lve (May 5, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> As per the above, you need to own a DS-X to be a mod.



Actually, knowing what a DS-X even is would be a good start.


----------

